# 5 years ago today I first joined this site



## KCourtnee (Dec 6, 2013)

I just realized its been exactly 5 years ago today when i joined this site.i cant believe its been that long. I was 15 then. Now im about to be 21 o.o

How long have you been here?


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 6, 2013)

5 months


----------



## Byngo (Dec 6, 2013)

A little over a year. o;


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Dec 6, 2013)

I joined in somewhere in the summer, so a few months. So far it's been pretty good. I have it bookmarked 

That's funny, fifteen years ago today my parents were married.


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 6, 2013)

OMFG I remember you! This is my second account by the way. {: I joined back in 2008 too.


----------



## Horus (Dec 6, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> OMFG I remember you! This is my second account by the way. {: I joined back in 2008 too.



You lying piece of ****

MORE than 5 years! hahahaha


----------



## SockHead (Dec 6, 2013)

420 blunts later


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 6, 2013)

My fifth year will be in a couple of days.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 6, 2013)

3 months, and it's awesome!


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes this site is pretty awesome. Kinda why ive stuck around for so long.


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 6, 2013)

I joined in 2011! It's ALMOST been two years for me!  Eight more days until I first joined this site!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 7, 2013)

356 days


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 7, 2013)

Almost 6 months ago. 
Wow.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 7, 2013)

I joined just over 3 years ago! I kept leaving the forums in 2011 though. I started being active again in August 2012.


----------



## unravel (Dec 7, 2013)

Joined 5 months ago


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2013)

A little over 3 months.


----------



## Jake (Dec 7, 2013)

MY 5 YEARS IS TOMORROW WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -



MyLifeIsCake said:


> I joined in somewhere in the summer, so a few months. So far it's been pretty good. I have it bookmarked
> 
> That's funny, fifteen years ago today my parents were married.



better than u tbt is my home page just saying


----------



## B e t h a n y (Dec 7, 2013)

This is only my 4 month lol ^^


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 7, 2013)

I've joined 3 months ago, but now next year it'll be my 1 year of joining this site.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 7, 2013)

Just over 4 months.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 7, 2013)

I've been here since Summer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Ugh, dumb double post glitch)


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 7, 2013)

I joined back in 08 too, I think... Around when City folk was released.

- - - Post Merge - - -

2 days ago was the 5-year anniversary of Animal crossing let's go to the city for Europeans and Australian fans! Crazy to think I still remember playing it for the first time on my family Wii! Un boxing the gigantic box which WiiSpeak came in... I'd do anything to relive those memories!


----------



## Mao (Dec 7, 2013)

Uhm. *posts to see how many months* BLAME MY MEMORY OK

Edit: almost 4 months but it felt like forever aha <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 7, 2013)

Too long. Though I think this year is actually the longest in a while I've hung around.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 7, 2013)

Once January hits, I'll have been here 4 years.


----------



## Jake (Dec 8, 2013)

WOOO ITS MY 5 YEAR BRING ON THE MOD SHIP


----------



## oath2order (Dec 8, 2013)

Gallows' 5th birthday is today!


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 8, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, some people have been here for so long!  I joined April 3rd, 2013, and now it's December, so that's about 8 months.  I can't wait until a year passes by! ^^


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 8, 2013)

Rebeth13 said:


> Congrats!



your signature is too good, sorry. and in 2 days you'll have been here for a month c:
--------------------------------------
LIKE ALMOST 2 YEARS I THINK except I quit for like 6 months LEL I joined back in July 2012-ish I think~


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 16, 2013)

I joined with the herd of new e3 2012 members and then left again for a few weeks with the herd of disappointed e3 2012 members.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2013)

I HAVE BEEN HERE ONE YEAR TODAY #WINNING


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 17, 2013)

6 years. Joined back in 07'. Been posting more lately though, getting back into the swing of things .


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been here for... Hm... Almost 2 years.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been here for a grand total of 1 1/2 months! (I think)

Edit: 2? Wow, time flies...


----------



## Serk102 (Dec 23, 2013)

On January 4th it'll have been 5 years. If I remember correctly, I stalked the forums for a good amount of time before then, but I joined during winter break. TBT was actually a pretty big monument for me. I had never really been part of an online community before, and this place was the first. Jeremy has definitely put together something special here. Glad to see it's still going strong.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 27, 2013)

Like 3 months.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 27, 2013)

6 months old on the 26th.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Dec 27, 2013)

4 Months and 2 Days ago today I joined this website. I gotta admit, this is one of the best forums I've ever signed up on. :3


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 27, 2013)

6 months x3


----------



## Snowtyke (Dec 27, 2013)

Um...
2 days.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 27, 2013)

8 years ago... can't believe TBT is still going strong!


----------



## Farobi (Dec 28, 2013)

DarthGohan1 said:


> 8 years ago... can't believe TBT is still going strong!



who is you?


----------



## reyy (Dec 28, 2013)

like 2 months ago


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 28, 2013)

I joined only 1 week and a day ago xDD


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 28, 2013)

I joined 2 months ago


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Farobi said:


> who is you?



haven't been on in a while.  i used to be pretty active here.


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2013)

DarthGohan1 said:


> haven't been on in a while.  i used to be pretty active here.



we used to be bffs in dragon/gpx CLICK MY *****ES thread omf rip </3


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jake. said:


> we used to be bffs in dragon/gpx CLICK MY *****ES thread omf rip </3



i do remember that thread.  judging by your sig looks like that game still exists, too?


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2013)

yes i will nEVER LEAVE ever


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2013)

DarthGohan1 said:


> 8 years ago... can't believe TBT is still going strong!



Damn this guy old


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 28, 2013)

I've been here for 6 months. Wow, time flies. xD


----------



## Justin (Dec 28, 2013)

DarthGohan1 said:


> 8 years ago... can't believe TBT is still going strong!



You and me both.


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 28, 2013)

6 months also  have had a few breaks though due to a lot of sixth form work


----------



## Mino (Dec 28, 2013)

Justin said:


> You and me both.



I'm gonna be a big bad 9-year-old soon. >:-{


----------



## Dark (Dec 28, 2013)

yep, 5 years and 1 month.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Justin said:


> You and me both.



@ Justin & Mino - you guys are still on here?  How you guys been? Any of the other old people still come on?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 28, 2013)

DarthGohan1 said:


> @ Justin & Mino - you guys are still on here?  How you guys been? Any of the other old people still come on?



What's up?


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 29, 2013)

2 years in like a few days~


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> What's up?



Figured I have to visit at least once a year... how are things here?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2013)

DarthGohan1 said:


> Figured I have to visit at least once a year... how are things here?



Fabulous


----------



## cIementine (Dec 29, 2013)

almost three months.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Fabulous


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 29, 2013)

I joined exactly two years ago today.

I think I've made more enemies than friends at this point.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

Why was the bell tree forums open so many years ago?

I joined sometime in august, out of my friend pleading me to join. It's been 5 months since then...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 30, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Why was the bell tree forums open so many years ago?
> 
> I joined sometime in august, out of my friend pleading me to join. It's been 5 months since then...


----------



## Mino (Dec 31, 2013)

^^

I think I heard Bulerias say once you went to the U of MN?


----------

